# Hoof trimming help needed



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

This is probably a really stupid question but here 'goes anyway...

My doe is in need of a good hoof trim. She's also the squirmiest goat I've ever had the displeasure of handling (not that I've handled a lot of goats....) Hoof-trimming attempts quickly degenerate into goat-wrestling matches and Luna usually wins. Right now I put on her harness (a Roman dog harness) and tie her inside the horse stall with a bucket of grain or some leaves. She eats pretty quickly and then jerks around, tries to escape the stalls, etc. I usually end up trying to trim her single-handedly since nobody really wants to help wrestle her down. =P

Any ideas on how I can make this situation better? I want her to learn to stand quietly for this kind of stuff. I know how it works with horses, and I don't want to merely physically force her into submission 'cause that might make her skittish and more squirmy.

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If you could get someone to hold her head fore part of the body against a wall and you hold the rear end and trim feet that might help..... That is how I trim my 4-H leader's bucks..... the does just go on a milk stand (you could put one against the wall and do it that way too)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Also, just be patient with her. It is so hard when they kick like crazy. I have cut a goats foot so bad that it bled forever.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok... so right now I have two wethers. They each weigh about 200 lbs and they are angels or devils depending on which hoof you want to trim and what side of the stall they woke up on that morning..... 

Mostly I trim without tying them up unless they are being really jerks... when you say a "harness" do you mean it goes around her body? I'd suggest a halter... I think you'll have more control.... 

Do you think she is mainly scared of having her hooves trimmed or just doesn't want it to happen? If she is scared you should work with her to build her confidence with you handling her hooves. Will she let you brush her legs? touch her hooves (without picking them up)? if she will you could gradually progress to just picking them up then picking them up and taking of a tiny sliver then more and more... the trick is to stop if she is doing what you want. If you just picked her hoof up and she didn't move put it right back down and give her a cookie! gradually ask for a little more... If she is scared you want to be sure that you always take the pressure off before she freaks out.... or if she does freak out... that is what happens.... let her go and gradually start again....

If she is just being snotty.... Pick up her hooves and trim them.... she will fight..... the instant she stops fighting put down the hoof! gradually expect her do let you have the hoof longer and longer... I have one goat who likes lying down while I trim his hooves... he may just not be comfortable on three feet... so most of the time I'll let him lie down while I trim... this is different from lying down to get out of it... That is what Pippin does... He'll lie down and then if I start trimming he'll get back up again... he is awful on his back hooves.... so I just trim.... last time he sort of half threw himself on the ground.... he wasn't hurt and I just kept on trimming..... He still likes me...

I think the important thing is to have a decent normal relationship before you start and then make sure you don't get emotional... just do what you do... that way I think they don't view it so much as being something that is done to them... sure they were lying on their side... but that is because they thrashed around and fell over.... 

Anyway those are just some thoughts.....
sorry they are long and disorganized... maybe you'll be able to glean something useful from them.. 
Good luck!
M.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Ah, a milk stand. I'd love one of those. *adds "hoof trimming" to the list of reasons to convince Dad to build one*

Part of my problem is that I'm still not sure how exactly to trim goat hooves. =P I don't think I'm taking off enough toe length....Luna's toes end up longer than most "proper" goat hooves I've seen. When my farrier comes out to do my horse's hooves next month I may have him show me how to do the goats.

Computer time's up...I'll be back later to reply to the rest. =)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There are lots of good websites with trimming info. Also, check out the youtube videos...there are several really good ones that will teach you proper trimming techniques.

If your farrier isn't used to doing goat hooves, I wouldn't recommend a horse trimmer because they often trim down to much sole and give an angle to the hoof like a horse would have...but a goat's hoof should not be angled like a horses hoof. People often make that mistake...so i'd definately just look around on the internet...there are many good sources out there that will teach you how to trim properly. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Kylee


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

No advise, since I'm not an expert, but do be careful where your trimming shears are pointed in relation to the goat! My doe Twix, after being wonderful for three hooves, decided to flail like a fool when I picked up the last one, and stabbed herself on the trimmers! Definitely scary, when you stick your own goat with hoof trimmers :shocked:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I cant say I have one goat that 'likes' their hoofs trimmed. In fact it is a fight with all of them. I would tie her up tight, with a halter, and most of all dont let her win. when you pick up the leg dont let go till you are ready. It is a all out war to get mine to the stand, then when I pick up the leg they fight for a while but will give in. Youll get the hang of how to do it right, just read as much as you can. I thought I was doing it wrong, well I was doing it wrong, but now I can say I have it down. Look at the growth lines on the hoof and try to follow that.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I looked up some videos of hoof trimming and I think I have a better idea of how to do it now. The sheers I have thick blades, which makes it hard to get in and do finer work. I don't think they're specifically hoof-trimming clippers....maybe I'll get the thinner ones at the feed store. The benefit of this pair is that the blades are rounded at the ends, so I don't think I could hurt myself or the goats on it. =P

Yes, the harness goes around her body. I have a sheep halter but it's way too big and my goat hates it. I'm going to try tethering her in the corner of the stall, with a wall in front and on one side and me on the other. Or I'll just turn her on her side...

My farrier does a lot of goats so I think he does it well...but since he's not coming out until next month, I'm going to go outside now and have another go at my doe's hooves. =) Maybe I can bribe one of my sisters to help hold her down, haha. =) I'll be back later, hopefully with a success story.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I did it!! 

I figured out that laying her down works the best. I had one sister pet her neck to keep her somewhat calm and another sister hold up her back leg so she couldn't get the leverage to jump up. Before that, I had my dad hold her while I clipped the hooves. I only had one hoof left to clip while she was down, and then I went over all four with the wrasp to even out the surface. I can't say I did a very good job...I'll clip again in a few days. Her toes are still long, but as I clipped I started seeing pink so I stopped...don't want to make her bleed and have something _real_ to complain about. =P

She looks toed out in the back but I can't tell if that's 'cause she's getting used to her "new" feet or because her udder is still big. =P


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

good job!!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is fantastic...great work.... :thumb:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Thanks! =D


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Good Job! 
M.


----------



## xxLavenderxDreamsxx (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad you got it figured out! With some of my problem trimmers I ended up just having to flip them them over and sit on them. I had to go it alone, but I'm glad you have someone there to help and keep it more pleasant for the goatie~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks! =D


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------

